# Il marito mammone resta senza moglie e figlia



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

*Il marito mammone resta senza moglie e figlia*

Mammone e mazziato. "Dipendenza non ancora risolta con la madre",  questa la motivazione alla base di una sentenza della Cassazione del 29  agosto scorso con cui un marito si è visto attribuire il divorzio con  colpa e togliere l'affidamento della figlia. Qualcuno ha detto che un  suocero ama sia il genero sia la nuora e che una suocera ama certo il  genero ma meno che mai la nuora. Ecco, in questo caso la massima è stata  pienamente rispettata.

 La moglie dell'uomo, infatti, ha chiesto  il divorzio nel settembre 2000 a causa di una suocera troppo invadente.  La malcapitata donna aveva accettato di vivere con il marito  nell'abitazione attigua a quella di sua madre. Dopo qualche mese è  subito chiaro che tra le due non corre buon sangue. Anzi, più che sangue  sembra correre veleno. La suocera si era stabilita in pianta stabile in  casa della coppia ed entrava a qualsiasi ora. Forse era preoccupata per  il suo bambino che però nel frattempo era un po' cresciutello e aveva  delle responsabilità coniugali e da padre, visto che dall'unione era  nata anche una bimba. 


 Gli scontri tra suocera e nuora sono stati  molteplici e più volte sono dovuti intervenire persino i Carabinieri.  Quando si dice lavare i panni sporchi in casa propria. Ma che colpa ha  il marito? Secondo la Corte d'Appello di Brescia prima e la Cassazione  poi, si è sottratto al dovere di tutelare la dignità della moglie di  fronte alla madre. Forse Edipo ci ha messo lo zampino, fatto sta che il  marito non ha difeso abbastanza la moglie dai ripetuti insulti e  "manifestazioni di disprezzo" della madre. 


 Probabilmente il  cordone ombelicale era impossibile da spezzare e ora il colpevole della  guerra tra suocera e nuora si vede addebitare la separazione oltre che  le spese processuali. "E io pago" avrà pensato l'uomo, che ha pure perso  l'affidamento della figlia. I diritti del padre di vederla sono stati  ridotti per la necessità di ridurre al massimo possibile i contatti tra i  genitori. Probabilmente non si sono lasciati benissimo. Ora la madre  potrà andare a trovarlo ogni volta che vuole. D'altra parte, ogni  divorziato è bello a mamma sua.


*Lorenzo Lamperti

*Giovedí 08.09.2011 12:30
http://affaritaliani.libero.it/cronache/mammone_mazziato_divorzio_con_colpa070911.html?refresh_ce


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2011)

Mah, rimango sempre basita davanti a queste cose.
nemmeno la possibilità di vedere la figlia pochissimo ha smosso quest'uomo dal tenere a bada la madre chioccia.


----------

